# trucks using 255/85/16 tires few questions



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

is anyone running 255/85/16 the tall skinny truck tires ?

if so do you like them or wish you had somthing fatter ?

i was looking at the cooper st load range D

or the bfg mud km2 in a load range E

any other brands you know of would be welcom in this size .

these are going on a old school truck and thinking the bfg for the solid white letter look more. and the load range E also.

will be on stock steel wheels 7" wide.

thanks guys for info.

and i have 35" tires on diffrent rims for summer time so no biggy on 100% use.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

is this for a plow truck? 

i run 235 85 16 which is about 32" tall by 9.25" wide.

255 85 16 are about 33" tall by 10" wide.

for a 3/4 or 1 ton plow truck, 235 85 16 are the best choice in my opinion. tall and skinny. 10 inches is about as wide i would want to plow with. 

and don't forget, the taller you go, the more you are effectively lowering (numerically) your gear ratio. for example, my truck has 4.10:1 gear with the stock 235 85 16 tires. if i was to run a taller 255 85 16 tire, i would be effectively changing my gear ratio to say a 4.00:1


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

look at my sig line. the info is all there. Thumbs Up

and as for tall n skinny these are tall and skinny. 

i am asking about specific size only tho. i have used the 235/85/16 in the past work good. just lookin for taller tire and mabye advantage.

and doing the math its only a 20 rpm drop to the taller 255 @ 10mph. not much to complain about.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

255/85/16?? Had to look that one up, never heard of that size....

Between the BFG and the Cooper I would go with the Cooper hands down, Cooper tires are far better then a BFG IMO, my father has a tire shop and I used to own on, we both sold Coopers and Multimile tires. I prefer the Cooper, the multi mile are cheaper but I did not see anything in that size.

I do know that Interco (super swamper) makes some tall and skinny tires, but now that deman and a few other factorys went under, swampers are kinda hard to get, are pricey and from what I understand only certin ones are even avalible at this time..

If you wanted to run Bias tires..
http://www.stausaonline.com/light-truck/superlug.html
Get a set of 9.00 16's 36"tall by 10" wide!

I have never run any STA tires, been trying to get my local warehouse to get me some delivery time on the tires, so far no luck..Got to call the corp. office I guess...


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

ya been there done that with bias. no more for me on a road drivin truck. 

and i am droping 2" of lift so no more than 35" tall tires from now on max. 

i have seen lots of brands in my 10+ years as mechanic also. just this is the odd ball and it made me ask the question. .


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's another choice Sweet. From my own observation, and dealer testimony, this is the way to go for snow performance.

http://www.intercotire.com/tires.php?id=11&g=1

Dealer is so confident of the snow performance that he will refund all my purchase money including mount and balance if I'm not happy. I've seen a set up close. I think, like most tires, that re-siping would be necessary after they are a third to half worn to maintain maximum snow performance.

The downside is that there are some horror stories getting Interco tires to balance and wear even. Of course those are 38 inch Gumbos LOL.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

talk with guys about them and NOT HAPPY with wet weather traction. friend had a set from new on his jeep. only set he ever had of tires on it that made him almost loose it in wet weather. and he been drivin for 40+ years and jeeps / bronco II small stuff. 

in my 4x4 stuff i am use to swampers even had few sets. and installed a LOT over the years. on the bias ply the best way to balence i found is old school bubble balencer. Thumbs Up

and bfg is 33.3" tall 

and cooper is 33.25" tall 

and swamper is 32.7" tall 

i want the tallest possible of th best choice. its all for function but also the ultimate look i am after in my head.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If the Intercos are out, then I think the Coopers. Studdable, and get a siping tool.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

ya i like the cooper tread pattern. 

but i am old school and love a solid white letter tire like bfg does.  what to pick .


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Never put form over function. That's why you're buying these size tires, right? You should mount them blackwall anyway.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

sweetk30;1242918 said:


> ya i like the cooper tread pattern.
> 
> but i am old school and love a solid white letter tire like bfg does.  what to pick .


white paint man, white paint! LOL

As for the SS TrXus the problem I see with them (never ran, just sold) is they have a shalow tread relitave to there tread pattern and size. ( or they just look to have less tread)

I have ran Bias tires, I have made the mistake of running radial and bias together LOL that is a story!

But the only*bump* thing bad *bump* about *bump* bump* Bias *bump*bump* tires *bump*bump* is the noise ...


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

friend of mine runs that size on his F350, ive plowed in it and that size tire works great on that truck....i run the cooper discoverer CT's (similar to ST) on my 97 and they have been great! so, ive got the size covered on one truck and tread on the tire on another truck! lol


----------



## packman1973 (Feb 4, 2009)

235 85 16 IMO are the only way to go. Copper atr are My choice cause they clean out good mud terrain tires suck I run a tire store when not plowing and have tried many


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

another member from diffrent site sent me this tire to look at.

http://www.eldoradotire.com/tires/Detail.aspx?lineid=59&application=SUV-LT

i can get these for 156 each out the door mounted / ballenced on loose rims local tire place.


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

Go with the coopers and you will be very happy I run them on a couple trucks in the 255 size and they cant be beat. I have used bfg's also and I wont go back the coopers wear more evenly and the traction is better in all conditions, both have about the same life expectancy in my expierience.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

not sure how current the info is, but lots of threads popped up on a google search. This is just one of them:

http://www.expeditionportal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24853

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/763040-255-85-16-m55s-on-my-dually-pics-too.html


----------

